# PC crashes during Graphics driver install



## Julius48 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi guys, 

I so far have sorted out everyone of the It problems I had in my life myself, but this one has got me completely stumped, so I thought I would try asking on here to see if a genius could help sort it out for me.

I have been given a decent gaming PC from my brother (who brought a new one) and he warned me it had problems with updating its graphics drivers. The problem started when he was trying to update his nvidia drivers and the pc crashed. From then he could not update his drivers properly. 

When I got the PC I tried for myself and as the drivers where installing the PC indeed crashed. When I formatted the harddrive and installed windows from scratch the problem persisted, which didn't make sense to me as I thought the corrupt drivers should be cleared.

So here are the details:

PC Spec:
processor - AMD Phenom 2 x3 720 processor
3.325 giggs RAM
motherboard - Gigabyte GA-MA 790X-UDGP F8
graphics card - Nvidia

The problem: 
Even after fresh windows install, when I install latest (or older) Nvidia drivers the install bar crashes after 15 seconds and the screen goes black. There is then a flashing white mark ( looks like this _ ) at the top left corner, which I believe means the motherboard is not posting anymore.
When I power the PC off, when it reboots it then crashes during the "Start Windows" screen. After I turn the PC power off again and restart I have to choose launch startup repair and restore to an earlier point. 
I can then get back into windows, but still am stuck without any drivers.

I will be amazed if anyone can help me, and would really appreciate it. I will happily post any other information you think will help diagnose and fix the problem.

Thanks for your time,

Jules


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What model is the Nvidia card? What brand/wattage Power Supply?

Since the OS has been re-installed has the Chipset drivers been updated?

Possible there is a problem with the graphics card.


----------



## Julius48 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the reply,

The Graphics card is an Nvidia Gefroce GTX260
The power supply is a Corsair 650wattage

I did go to Gigabytes website and download the latest chipset driver set, unfortunately I do not have the CD supplied with the motherboard as the PC is second hand.

The link to the driver I used is below:

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM2+ - GA-MA790X-UD4P (rev. 1.0)

I used the Windows 7 AMD Chipset Driver (include chipset\sata raid driver)
and still get the problem with crashes during Nvidia graphics driver update. 

This is the one I should of used, right? Is there anything else from the list you think I should download that would be missing?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

It appears that the correct chipset was installed.

Try a previous version of the drivers.
-Download Trexxy Driver Fusion from Driver Fusion - The Complete Driver Solution and install it. Don't run the program yet
- First, Uninstall the NVidia driver/software from Control Panel > Uninstall a program and restart
-Now run Driver Fusion, select *Nvidia Display* and then select Delete
-After complete restart the PC then install the a previous version of the Graphics driver.

There also may be a problem with the graphics card.


----------



## Julius48 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks again for the reply,

I followed what you suggested, but when I go to run Driver Fusion I get a message saying "Treex Driver Fusion has stopped working". The error report is a sfollows:

*Problem signature:
*Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: DriverFusion.exe
Application Version: 1.2.0.0
Application Timestamp: 5024082e
Fault Module Name: clr.dll
Fault Module Version: 4.0.30319.17929
Fault Module Timestamp: 4ffa5753
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Offset: 00007f98
OS Version: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: bcb2
Additional Information 2: bcb262976f8db8b69934753ad409423e
Additional Information 3: d09c
Additional Information 4: d09cdd0ece246b5d632d58b399f62b62
*Read our privacy statement online:
*Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows
If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt

Is this related to my problem???


----------



## Julius48 (Aug 11, 2012)

Any update,

I tried all that was suggested and still have the problem?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Can you give us the exact model # of the psu, because I would bet it is a CX or GS model which is junkware and not recommended here and definitely not good enough for that 260. The 260's I have seen take to power plugs from the psu. Do you have them plugged in? And if all is right here I would say the card has had it. Can you see or hear the fan moving on that video card?


----------



## Julius48 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi Rich, 

Thanks for the reply.

Its a 650TX model. Are these any good?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That should be fine though I hear rumblings that lately Corsair psus are being made more and more by junk makers...not sure where yours falls in.


----------

